# Its official



## NativeSteel (Jul 9, 2013)

Im officially in the brotherhood now! I enjoyed the ceremony very much. They made me feel very special. Wish i would have joined sooner!





" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## BillCarroll (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## WayneMGMTCo (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations. Looking forward to experiencing the same joy you are

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Theist! (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucky to be you!! I want to be a mason, I've located my nearest lodge but i dont know how to approach them because i really want to get it. It would be better if i can meet a mason or 2 and talk to them so they can sponsor me. I just think i have a better chance this way 



]


----------



## Theist! (Jul 9, 2013)

Any tips guys? Should i show up dressed up? 



]


----------



## WayneMGMTCo (Jul 9, 2013)

My suggestion is to walk up to their door and inquire when they going to have meetings

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 9, 2013)

My lodge all we have to wear is a collared shirt I am not sure for lodge get the app masonic traveler it tells you where all lodges are and when they meet

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## Theist! (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks and i have a question do i have to have a career or something like that? 



]


----------



## Theist! (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got out of high school and most students dont have any idea of what the freemasons are or they think y'all worship the devil which i dont believe.. 



]


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 9, 2013)

I myself my friend still go to high school its all about what you feel and understand but there are certain dues you have to pay at each degree

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## NativeSteel (Jul 9, 2013)

I went to the lodge and told them that i wanted to become a mason. I told them i had thought about it for a while and did some studying, and felt this was the path for me. 

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## NativeSteel (Jul 10, 2013)

Being a veteran didnt hurt either. Also its probably safe to wear a collared shirt with nice jeans or khakis. Or something tasteful . Just look in the mirror and ask yourself does this represent me as i want to be seen

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Theist! (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea true! Thanks for the info 



]


----------

